

Scientists discover water from deep within moon's surface - dhpy
http://news.msn.com/science-technology/scientists-discover-water-from-deep-within-moons-surface?stay=1

======
sanxiyn
I recommend Stephen Baxter's "Saddlepoint: Roughneck", a novella in three
parts, titled "Moon Rain", "Dreams of Rock and Stillness", "The Tunnel Into
the Moon".

[http://www.isfdb.org/cgi-bin/title.cgi?81868](http://www.isfdb.org/cgi-
bin/title.cgi?81868)

Summary: Frank Paulis drills a large shaft into the center of the Moon in
search of water and succeeds.

[http://www.sfsite.com/vault/dave36.htm](http://www.sfsite.com/vault/dave36.htm)

------
jmgrosen
Abstract (and paper, for purchase) available here:
[http://www.nature.com/ngeo/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/ngeo19...](http://www.nature.com/ngeo/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/ngeo1909.html)

